# Leuven = Λουβέν, Λέουβεν ή Λέβεν;



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

Η Leuven, γαλλιστί Louvain, βρίσκεται σε φλαμανδική επαρχία του Βελγίου. Χρόνια τώρα ξέρω για το Πανεπιστήμιο της Λουβέν (που παλιότερα τη γράφαμε Λουβαίν). Τώρα βλέπω διάφορα Λέουβεν στο διαδίκτυο, ακόμα και στην ελληνική Wikipedia (όπου καμία μνεία δεν γίνεται του ελληνικού «Λουβέν»), το οποίο είναι και λίγο τερατώδες μια και προφέρεται Λέφεν [διορθώθηκε σε Λέβεν].

Υπάρχει γραμμή να το προφέρουμε φλαμανδικά;
Και τι γίνεται με το ιστορικό πανεπιστήμιο, που είναι τώρα δύο πανεπιστήμια;
Όταν αναφερόμαστε στο γαλλόφωνο (το ιστορικό και το σημερινό Université catholique de Louvain), γράφουμε Λουβέν, και όταν αναφερόμαστε στο ολλανδόφωνο Katholieke Universiteit Leuven, πρέπει να βρούμε μια πολιτικά ορθή προφορά;

Πειράζει να στηριχτώ σ' αυτό που λέει η Wikipedia (Leuven is officially a Dutch-speaking institution. Worldwide, however, especially in the English speaking world, the university is often known by its anglicized French name 'Louvain') και να επιμείνω γαλλοαγγλικά;


----------



## danae (Jun 29, 2008)

Μια γνωστή μου που είναι από εκεί το προφέρει "Λέβεν", όπου το ε στη συλλαβή Λέ είναι κλειστό.


----------



## andy (Jun 29, 2008)

Για την ακρίβεια, στα ολλανδικά προφέρεται Λέβεν με το πρώτο ε να προφέρεται όπως το γερμανικό ο με umlaut.


----------



## danae (Jun 29, 2008)

Genau!
.......


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

Λέβεν. Το άκουσα και σε κλιπάκι. Και υπάρχουν κάποια «πανεπιστήμιο του Λέβεν» στο διαδίκτυο. Το αρχικό ερώτημα παραμένει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η Leuven, γαλλιστί Louvain, βρίσκεται σε φλαμανδική επαρχία του Βελγίου. Χρόνια τώρα ξέρω για το Πανεπιστήμιο της Λουβέν (που παλιότερα τη γράφαμε Λουβαίν). Τώρα βλέπω διάφορα Λέουβεν στο διαδίκτυο, ακόμα και στην ελληνική Wikipedia (όπου καμία μνεία δεν γίνεται του ελληνικού «Λουβέν»), το οποίο είναι και λίγο τερατώδες μια και προφέρεται Λέφεν [διορθώθηκε σε Λέβεν].
> French name 'Louvain'[/COLOR]) και να επιμείνω γαλλοαγγλικά;



Από τη στιγμή που στα Ελληνικά έχει καθιερωθεί ως Λουβέν, γιατί να την αλλάξουμε...;

Αυτό νομίζω ισχύει για όλα τα τοπωνύμια σε όλες τις γλώσσες, π.χ. το Paris της Γαλλίας, εμείς το λέμε Παρίσι, οι Άγγλοι/Αμερικάνοι Πάρις και ούτω καθεξής...

Και η Αθήνα, Άθενς, Ατέν κλπ κλπ.


----------



## andy (Jun 29, 2008)

Φαντάζομαι ότι εξαρτάται για ποιους μεταφράζεις. Γιατί δεν το βάζεις σε παρένθεση, δηλ. Πανεπιστήμιο της Λουβαίν (Λέβεν κατά τους ολλανδόφωνους) ή τούμπαλιν;


----------



## andy (Jun 29, 2008)

Και όχι, δεν υπάρχει γραμμή να το προφέρουμε φλαμανδικά, μόνο και μόνο επειδή βρίσκεται σε φλαμανδόφωνη περιοχή. Οι φλαμανδόφωνοι το λένε έτσι, και οι γαλλόφωνοι αλλιώς. Είναι το γνωστό μπλέξιμο του Βελγίου.


----------



## danae (Jun 30, 2008)

Και δεν το κάνουμε "Λουβένη", κατά το "Γάνδη" (Gent) και το "Βρύγη" (Brugge/Bruges); ;)


----------



## anef (Jun 30, 2008)

Νομίζω πως υπάρχει ένα γενικότερο μπέρδεμα με τις μεταγραφές ξένων ονομάτων (τοπωνυμίων, κύριων κλπ.) - έχω χύσει για το θέμα πολύ ιντερνετικό μελάνι με μια συνάδελφο.
Παλιότερα τα εξελληνίζαμε τελείως, όπως λέει και η Δανάη παραπάνω. Κατόπιν μεταγράφαμε με βάση την ορθογραφία (και με βάση την 'εθνικότητα' του ονόματος: δεν είμαι σίγουρη, πείτε αν είναι έτσι). Τώρα νομίζω ότι ψάχνουμε (-ν) πιο πολύ την προφορά που ισχύει στο συγκεκριμένο τόπο. Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα: Σκάρλετ Γιόχανσον (γερμανογενές όνομα) ή Σκάρλετ Τζοχάνσον όπως προφέρεται στις αγγλόφωνες χώρες και το βλέπω σε μερικές εφημερίδες; 
Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα γιατί το καθιερωμένο όνομα είναι αρκετά διαφορετικό από το όνομα με βάση την προφορά και επομένως ο αναγνώστης ενδεχομένως να μην μπορεί να το ταυτίσει (ή να το ψάξει σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες κλπ.)


----------

